# Proving Sufficient Income for Certificate of Residence



## Spanishflower (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a question - 

To prove sufficient income for the Residence Certificate - must this come from a bank account here in Spain?

Or can we provide proof from our bank account from our own country?

And if we need a Spanish Bank account - does this mean we must first apply for a NIE?
What could we provide as proof that we need a NIE?

Many thanks! *So Confused!*


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It's so much easier from a Spanish bank as no translations will be required - some offices even insist on this now.

You don't need an NIE to open a bank account.

For an NIE, simply stating that you are intending to buy (car/house etc.) in Spain is sufficient.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Spanishflower said:


> I have a question -
> 
> To prove sufficient income for the Residence Certificate - must this come from a bank account here in Spain?
> 
> ...


The authorities usually require it to be in a Spanish bank account, presumably so that they can verify it more easily.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When we opened our bank account over 5 years ago we had to have an NIE plus passport. Perhaps things have changed or different banks have different rules?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> When we opened our bank account over 5 years ago we had to have an NIE plus passport. Perhaps things have changed or different banks have different rules?


different banks different requirements

although more & more now they do ask for a NIE when you open an account, because hacienda will want it eventually anyway


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

*residency*



Spanishflower said:


> I have a question -
> 
> To prove sufficient income for the Residence Certificate - must this come from a bank account here in Spain?
> 
> ...


We have just been through this as early retirees 49 and 50 with no job in mallorca.
We needed the following proof of private medical cover translated into spanish stamped by providing company
Marrige certificate translated with official stamp into spanish
Letter from spanish bank stating 10.000 euros each in account
Had to have NIE to open spanish bank account ,not many let you do it without
Passport and all above paper work photocopied three times and copies of my NHS pension that I took early copied three times ,its a nightmare but with all the correct paperwork we got it second attempt good luck


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

The requirement of a marriage certificate is a new one on me


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> The requirement of a marriage certificate is a new one on me


Yep it's ridiculous and cost a fortune ,they will want DNA testing next


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

musie said:


> We have just been through this as early retirees 49 and 50 with no job in mallorca. We needed the following proof of private medical cover translated into spanish stamped by providing company Marrige certificate translated with official stamp into spanish Letter from spanish bank stating 10.000 euros each in account Had to have NIE to open spanish bank account ,not many let you do it without Passport and all above paper work photocopied three times and copies of my NHS pension that I took early copied three times ,its a nightmare but with all the correct paperwork we got it second attempt good luck


This sounds like the same crap we went through a few years ago to retire here. The aposhilla (official translation stamp) was the easiest part since it is allowed here to do it by email and courtier. As far as the income part, we had our bank in the US do an account balance in Spanish for us that worked well. Finding health insurance was no big deal because many companies only want passport numbers.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> The requirement of a marriage certificate is a new one on me


Despite our being a long established married couple, we had to show our marriage cert which (being Colombian) runs to about 20 pages but , fortunately is in Spanish. We also had to show a certified copy of SWMBO's birth certificate to import her mother!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I did not think it was required if both parties were EU citizens


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> I did not think it was required if both parties were EU citizens


If one is the dependent of the other as opposed to registering in their own right, then you need it. 
Apostilled birth certificates are also required for any children


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ahh I see what you mean

I was thinking strictly of usual set up where both were supplying info to cover themselves in their own right


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SWMBO is my dependant on the S1 as is her mother (non-EU) and at the time neither had any income.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> SWMBO is my dependant on the S1 as is her mother (non-EU) and at the time neither had any income.


But now that your wife has contracted work you really need to get her off the S1 as your dependant. 
I have the right to use the S1, as do my children, because of the widow /bereavement benefit I receive from the UK. But because I work, and we're covered that way, I have no need to use the S1. 
Why should the UK pay for something I already get because I work here?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> But now that your wife has contracted work you really need to get her off the S1 as your dependant.
> I have the right to use the S1, as do my children, because of the widow /bereavement benefit I receive from the UK. But because I work, and we're covered that way, I have no need to use the S1.
> Why should the UK pay for something I already get because I work here?


For 'is' read 'was'


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> For 'is' read 'was'


You post it that way so often that we can be forgiven for thinking that it's still the case


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I believe different areas have different bank account balance requirements too. I've just read €10k, I've heard €5k and I heard as long as you have €600 coming in each month it's ok. Be good if it was standard across the country.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Dunpleecin said:


> I believe different areas have different bank account balance requirements too. I've just read k, I've heard k and I heard as long as you have coming in each month it's ok. Be good if it was standard across the country.


Likewise I've heard conflicting requirements. Is that 10k per couple in the bank/ is is per person (20K in a joint account)?

They really do need to standardise and make these things widely known. It's not good when you plan on moving to a country and rely on people telling you "in their experience".

We're coming over soon and have no idea what will be required of us!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Apparently some will even accept €6000 per person available as credit limit on a credit card!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> Likewise I've heard conflicting requirements. Is that 10k per couple in the bank/ is is per person (20K in a joint account)?
> 
> They really do need to standardise and make these things widely known. It's not good when you plan on moving to a country and rely on people telling you "in their experience".
> 
> We're coming over soon and have no idea what will be required of us!


& unfortunately you won't know until you ask at the _extranjería_ where you will be registering

& even that can change 

all the guidelines say is that you must be able to prove that you won't need financial help from the govt (words to that effect, anyway) & the funcionarios have a certain amount of leeway, as well

I suspect it's left vague on purpose - some areas are more expensive than others

it's the same for an EU citizen wanting to register in the UK as well, though

there's nothing publicly published (as far as I've been able to find, anyway) which states how much is enough in the UK either - & registration costs 65GBP there, as opposed to just under 11€ here

the big difference of course, is that registration is optional for an EU citizen in the UK, whereas in Spain the govt requires it


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> the big difference of course, is that registration is optional for an EU citizen in the UK, whereas in Spain the govt requires it


That should be EU standard too. All countries should require it or none should. We are meant to be a 'union' after all.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> That should be EU standard too. All countries should require it or none should. We are meant to be a 'union' after all.


as with all the guidelines, the countries can choose to apply them or not


Spain didn't start to apply these particular ones until 2012


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

According to the EU guidelines, they cannot set an income level below what someone would need to earn in Spain to receive some kind of income support. That is, what is deemed the minimum amount needed to live on, which as I understand it, is around 625 euros per month. Therefore, IMO, the funcionarios are just making it up as they go along, asking for 10k savings etc...

But maybe it will take someone to drag them into court before they will see sense and put actual figures and make the whole country a level playing field.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveScot said:


> According to the EU guidelines, they cannot set an income level below what someone would need to earn in Spain to receive some kind of income support. That is, what is deemed the minimum amount needed to live on, which as I understand it, is around 625 euros per month. Therefore, IMO, the funcionarios are just making it up as they go along, asking for 10k savings etc...
> 
> But maybe it will take someone to drag them into court before they will see sense and put actual figures and make the whole country a level playing field.



yes, that's pretty much the figure which has been required 

no _maximum _is stated though, is it?


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

No, the way it was worded was that they could not set the requirement to be allowed to sign on any 'foreigners' register' at above that level.... 

So if you could show 625 per month plus a healthcare policy, then they can't refuse to put you on it. The reality, of belligerent funcionarios, is of course as separate issue!


----------

